# setting fork rebound for dirt jumping



## two_chaintugs (Jan 17, 2004)

How fast do you like it?

Mine is now "damn fast" and I'm not sure I like it. If I drop the bike, it bounces slightly - same front to back. It's a hard tail.

It really shoots off a lip if I time the load/unload (pull). However, landings seem a bit more squirrelly. More troubling is the sensation that the fork sometimes unloads too early - on the face of the jump before the lip - which leads to the rear of the bike being kicked slightly by the lip. I've had no bad outcomes, yet, but its wierd for the bike to feel like it is nosing naturally into the landing ramp pump rather than me sensing that I have to push it down to meet the landing ramp after I've spotted where I want it to touch down.

Am I over analyzing the bike/jump? I'm a new DJer. Perhaps I'm actually starting to get the effortless feel for rhythm section doubles?! (I doubt it.) Something feels different... and the only changes are one more day at the jumps and my new, stronger (hvy: red long + blue short) springs in the old Zoke. (I changed the rebound setting to just 3 turns from closed (it was at 6 with the med hvy springs) but kept the oil at 7.5wt. 

--Been
been jumping higher and nosing in with little effort


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

heavier springs require heavier rebound damping to get the same 'return' feel. From the sounds of it you need heavy rebound damping, you shouldn't get a bounce. For jumping you dont need quick rebound (unlike fast trails) since the fork doesnt need to return quickly for another it.

Keep fooling with it until its no longer a concern.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i use at least 10wt in my DJ forks


----------

